# Rotisserie Venison Backstrap



## Winterrider (Apr 8, 2020)

Thought I would try spinning half a backstrap in the 360.
Coated with EVOO and SPOG






Checking for balance ( still does the flop a little ) but gave it a ride.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Set on roast 375° for 40 mins.
Checked at 35 mins and was already past my liking 148° ( dang it ).
Foiled with some butter , b.sugar, and  a little ginger ale to help retain some moisture.





After 20 min rest, sliced  and did find some moisture yet.
	

		
			
		

		
	






1st nights meal






2nd night, sliced thin , mozzarella cheese on a steak bun.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Home fries and under broiler for a bit. Chow time...


----------



## mike243 (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks fine to me, we have CWD in west Tn now and it will spread all over the state in a few years, my deer hunting will stop when I gets within a county or 2 of me. I will continue to enjoy gods gift as long as I can.


----------



## tony111 (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks good. I do not know anything about the air fryers but it seems like a lot of the guys are using them. Might have to look into one of these.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 8, 2020)

Man that is two nights of fine eating!! I love venison although I’ve never taken up hunting. I believe this winter I will.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice cook .  Looks good to me . 


Winterrider said:


> Checked at 35 mins and was already past my liking 148°


Yup , that seems common with spinning in the 360 . The stuff cooks fast , but still moist and tender . 
I like the over / under on the forks . Yours are flat , mine are round .  Nice work , thanks for posting .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow that looks good! Great job!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 9, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Looks fine to me, we have CWD in west Tn now and it will spread all over the state in a few years, my deer hunting will stop when I gets within a county or 2 of me. I will continue to enjoy gods gift as long as I can.


Thanks for the like. We do have in Western part of the state and they do in Mn. Need to keep an eye on it.


tony111 said:


> Looks good. I do not know anything about the air fryers but it seems like a lot of the guys are using them. Might have to look into one of these.


Thanks Tony. The 360 is a pretty versatile little appliance.
 $145 @ Wal-Mart when I bought.


jcam222 said:


> Man that is two nights of fine eating!! I love venison although I’ve never taken up hunting. I believe this winter I will.


Thank you very much. We do love the venison. Getting tough to get a license in our area.


chopsaw said:


> Nice cook .  Looks good to me .
> 
> Yup , that seems common with spinning in the 360 . The stuff cooks fast , but still moist and tender .
> I like the over / under on the forks . Yours are flat , mine are round .  Nice work , thanks for posting .


Thanks chop, I normally try to pull meats 140 - 143° ( wife doesn't care for red )  but wasn't expecting this to climb quite that quick. Lesson learned... 


yankee2bbq said:


> Wow that looks good! Great job!


Thank you , it was a pretty tasty couple of meals.



 kruizer
 , 

 wbf610
 , 

 jaxgatorz
 , 

 Kevinbthgrouse
 and
Thank you guys for the likes. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2020)

That Venny Looks Perfect !!
The "French" Fries look Great too.
And Awesome Sammies the next day!!!---Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> That Venny Looks Perfect !!
> The "French" Fries look Great too.
> And Awesome Sammies the next day!!!---Nice Job!!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear , appreciate the kind words and the like.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 9, 2020)

looks tasty from here.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 9, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks tasty from here.


Thank you kind sir. . .


----------

